# Zempoala's Cliff



## ubaca (Feb 9, 2008)

*Zempoala's Cliff * (Mexico)

*Aquarium:*
W30xD25xH28 (cm) - 21 lts
*Lighting:*
hqi 2x70 w 10 k 
*Substrate:*
ADA Aqua Soil Amazonia
*Ferts & CO2:*
Flourish Excel, Flourish Nitrogen, Flourish Phosphorus, Flourish Iron, Flourish Potasio, Flourish Trace, Flourish, pressurized CO2 0.5bps
*Filtration:*
Eden 505
*Plants:*
Hemianthus callitrichoides "Cuba", Eleocharis parvula, Eleocharis _sp_. and Vesicularia Ferriei "weeping moss"
*Animals:*
Carnegiella strigata, Otocinclus affinis, Neocaridina heteropoda _cf_ cherry


----------



## Navarro (Feb 12, 2004)

I was surprised to see the name of your layout for I have been in zempoala collecting plants 20 years ago.
the hardscape was well executed for the size of the tank.
The stone are I think well balnced perhaps a little bigger stone in the right side would have define the space better.
As for the plants I would like to see the hair grass more dense and to help the tank look more mature; the moss on the rocks I find it to be the dominant plant in your layout but the HC is completely lost you really have to look for it in the picture.
Over all is a clean layout with good use of the space. I suggest to pay more attention in your foreground in you next layout to improve the look of your design.
Oroginality 15
Cleanliness 20
Composition 15
Difficulty 10


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Originality 10
Cleanliness 23
Composition 21
Difficulty 5


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Nice tank.

Originality 13
Cleanliness 20
Composition 12
Difficulty 12


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Total Score

Originality - 38
Cleanliness - 63
Composition -48
Difficulty - 27

Members' Choice Points - 10

Total - 186


----------



## Molch (Nov 10, 2010)

wowsa. That one's my favorite. It just makes you want to climb up that crevice into the hills....


----------



## SGM (Apr 4, 2010)

Very cool


----------



## ThoHell (Jan 9, 2011)

dang that's some clean water!


----------



## 2in10 (Sep 5, 2010)

Gorgeous


----------



## wamblee2003 (May 20, 2004)

Very well done.


----------



## Briene24 (Feb 13, 2011)

Amazing tank my friend


----------

